
Multiple vulnerabilities in RPM – and a rant - ashitlerferad
https://blog.fuzzing-project.org/52-Multiple-vulnerabilities-in-RPM-and-a-rant.html
======
ashitlerferad
Some more discussion:

[https://lwn.net/Articles/698453/](https://lwn.net/Articles/698453/)

